# Dumor Weight Booster ?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sister started her TB mare on this as she looks pretty bad with her 4 month old foal on her...gonna see if the extra calories from the fat will help her gain as opposed to chancing an increase in feed...she's already dealt with colic and doesn't want a repeat, anyhow...Even though Hank , my pygmy buck, is seeming to be doing well with the 1 cup 18%, 1/4 cup of wet beet pulp and 1 ounce of Goat Balancer , he's not as filled in as I'd like to see at this point, he looks great BUT I'd like to see a bit more meat on his spine, would adding this hurt him?

The main source of the 40% fat in this is vegetable based with flax seed being the top ingredient, the calcium phosporous ratio is in balance as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help but ........never used Dumor feed.....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the Dumor goat feeds... I haven't looked up the ingredients but as long as the CA/PH is in balance I'd give it a try... of course my goats are soooooo used to me giving them different feeds at this point I don't think anything would hurt them! LMBO


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is used as a top dress, it's a light mealy texture and is given to horses by 4oz measure at a time, I think that I may try adding just a teaspoonful to Hank's ration....with the fat content though, I look for it to maybe cause a loose stool. Will find out though soon enough.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been adding 3 teaspoonfuls to Hank's feed daily, no change in poop and he's enjoying the attention with hand feeding so the other 2 bone heads don't get it.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I do realize this is an older thread, but curious how this supplement worked out for Hank. Would you recommend it or something else? Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello Naunnie... sorry for the late reply.
What ended up helping to put better condition on my guy was adding a bit of corn oil to his feed ration, the high fat content is what he needed and the corn oil was a cheaper but equally effective addition.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Liz, it works, but maybe not as fast as you'd want.

The biggest thing IMO I think comes down to who you are feeding <bucks/does/wethers/kids>, what you are currently feeding, are they wormed/sure the wormer is working?

We used Dumor over the summer to help get weight on some young does, and help maintain 2 young bucks who were being taunted on the fence line by adult does lol.
What ended up working for them was adding in the Dumor into their feed, along with a little bit of cracked corn and canola oil --> we feed a 16% medicated, pelleted feed, and the oil helped the Dumor stick to the corn/grain since our picky brats like to leave their 'dust' in the feeder lol.

IMO I wouldn't do this long term with bucks/wethers, but just don't get carried away, and make sure they have minerals, your feed had ammonium chloride, etc. 
I have to say this really helped get weight on the 3 young does, in fact they got fat on it!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Hoosier and Liz. :hi5: My herd is fine. I was trying to help out here; http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/8-month-old-buckling-not-eating-grain-172415/index3.html.


----------

